# How to approach a dog on point.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By Bob St. Pierre 
http://m.startribune.com/?id=162884436


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

This is an interesting article and pretty much spot on. I see more new handlers tiptoe around squeaking "whoa??" whoa?? whoa?? They are just asking for their dog to take charge and produce the bird for them.

Out in the West the predominant trial bird used is chuckar partridge. Chuckar will run before they fly - especially the pen raised birds used in trials.
I was running a nice Derby named "Leuc" at California City and he went op on a knob and went on point. He was looking GOOD! So, being ever the show - I walked my horse up nice and easy thinking I was giving the judges a great eyeful of my dog. I got off and went in from the side and that bird was long gone. 
Since then, and on the advice of an old time pro who's won the Nationals, I try to get to the dog double time and I ride out in front of the dog if it's possible and get off in attempt to block the bird from running out. It seems to work better for me.
As with everything, one person's opinion will differ from the next - a few weeks later I had a Judge tell me after I went out in front with the horse and worked back toward the dog that I shouldn't do that because it might push the bird back into the dog. That may be but most times I can flush out one side or the other and I just nodded. Plus I train for flyovers and the dog needs to stand regardless. I'll take the risk of the bird going back over the bird running away giving us a Non-productive. I don't argue with the judge - just thank them and keep handling my dog and run my race.
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just inching for it to be hunting season or cool enough for the hunt test/trials to start in Texas.
We will have to start a thread on the mishaps that happen on these adventures.


----------

